# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عدم بیشرفت در زیست ... !!! لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

## iSalar

سلام
یه مدت قبل مشکلی که داشتم عدم بیشرفت در تراز بود ... و تو این از شما درخواست کمک کردم و واقعا با توجه به راهنمایی دوستان تونستم تراز خودمو از 5500 برسونم به 6300 ...
تــــــراز ثابت !!!نه بالا نه بایین !!!

فقط تنها درسی که توش بیشرفت نمیکنم زیسته یعنی بین 40 - 60 نوسان داره ... درحالی که مثلا هفته که 40 ساعت درس میخونم حداقل 8 ساعتش زیسته  :Yahoo (22): 

ممنون میشم بازم راهنماییم کنید که چیکار کنم مثل ترازم بالا بیاد !!
مرسی

----------


## Takfir

تست چقد میزنی؟

----------


## iSalar

> تست چقد میزنی؟


تست خیلی سبزو میزنم کامل ! بعد میرم سراغ الگو ... ولی متاسفانه دیگه وقت نمیشه تمومش کنم 
شاید واسه هر فصل متوسط *150* تا
هفته ای 1 - 2 ساعت از 8-9 ساعت

----------


## Arman_b100

8 ساعت زیست درصد 40 تا 60 خوبم هست

----------


## iSalar

> 8 ساعت زیست درصد 40 تا 60 خوبم هست


میدونم بد نیست ولی کمه ! تراز زیستم اکثرا بالای 6300 هست !
ولی بالای 80 میخوام  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Takfir

> تست خیلی سبزو میزنم کامل ! بعد میرم سراغ الگو ... ولی متاسفانه دیگه وقت نمیشه تمومش کنم 
> شاید واسه هر فصل متوسط *150* تا
> هفته ای 1 - 2 ساعت از 8-9 ساعت


در مورد این بحثا از اساتیدی مثلِ ارمان جان که اینجا هستند کمک بگیر!

ولی یه فرمول کلی هست که میگه! اگه تراز خوب میخوای باید زیاد تست بزنی! و همه تست های کتابو بزنی! دوره هم زیاد کنی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Arman_b100

> میدونم بد نیست ولی کمه ! تراز زیستم اکثرا بالای 6300 هست !
> ولی بالای 80 میخوام


درصد بالای 80 روزی حداقل باید 2 ساعت بخونی
تستای گاج یا الگو رو با پاسخ تشریحی بخونی

----------


## bbehzad

من هزار بار گفتم بازم میگم تستای الگو فقط سختن همین ولی تسنای گاج شمارو میکشونه بالا چون رو متن کتابه کامل.کتابو کامل میچلونه.باور نداری امتحان کن.ولی خیلی سبز که پرته و الگوهم سخته الکی.اصلا اینو بدونین زیست یعنی کتاب درسی و گاجم یعنی کتاب درسی.

----------


## Dr_Honey

این زیست هیچ جوره با آدم کنار نمیاد مگه اینکه براش وقت بزاری .
شوما بشین کتابو خوب بخون ،بعد درسنامه های الگو ! 
تست هم باید زیاد کار کنی ، شوما تستارو زوج و فرد کن ، مثلا زوجارو بزن فردهارو بزار واسه مرور ، پاسخ تشریحیو هم حتما بخون حتی اگه درست زدی !
تیر خلاصم همایش زیست که ، حتما حتما برای مرور بخونش .
شوما اگه این کارارو کنی ، به درصد 100 فکر کن دوست عزیز !

----------


## exe.

با عرض ادب و احترام..منم نظر این بزرگوار رو که رو گاج تاکید کردند قبول دارم اما درمورد استارتر عزیزمون باید بگم که ۸ ساعت و درصد ۴۰-۶۰خیلی هم خوب و نرمال هستش که اگه ساعات مطالعه زیست رو بدون کاهش کیفیتش بالا ببرید هم افزایش درصد خواهید داشت و هم میرسید تستهای الگو رو کامل بزنید ضمنا زیست درسیه که هرروز باید خونده بشه ولو شده یه تایم کم امیدوارم توضیحاتم مفید باشه!

----------


## SNIPER

تست های گاج رو تک تک بررسی کن و دلیل غلط بودن بقیه گزینه ها رو هم مرور کن.

ضمن اینکه دلیل اشتباه پاسخ دادنت در هر تست رو یادداشت کن. ببین آیا به خاطر بی دقتیهست یا به خاطر عدم تسلط به نکته ها

----------


## amin dehghan

دست کم روزی 2 ساعت بخون و من توصیه میکنم الان که سومی الگو را هم کنار گاج کار کن چون بهت دیدی میده که به وسیله اون میتونی نکات را خودت از توی کتاب پیدا کنی و خیلی در قید و بند درصد زیست کانون نباش و تا میتونی متن کتاب را بخون

----------


## iSalar

> من هزار بار گفتم بازم میگم تستای الگو فقط سختن همین ولی تسنای گاج شمارو میکشونه بالا چون رو متن کتابه کامل.کتابو کامل میچلونه.باور نداری امتحان کن.ولی خیلی سبز که پرته و الگوهم سخته الکی.اصلا اینو بدونین زیست یعنی کتاب درسی و گاجم یعنی کتاب درسی.


ببخشید دقیق میشه بگید کدوم گاج؟

----------


## Arman_b100

> ببخشید دقیق میشه بگید کدوم گاج؟


خاکستری...جامع زیست

----------


## iSalar

> خاکستری...جامع زیست


تستاش ترکیبیه؟ یعنی دوم میتونه استفاده کنه یا نه؟

----------


## Arman_b100

> تستاش ترکیبیه؟ یعنی دوم میتونه استفاده کنه یا نه؟


بله
ترکیبی هارو جدا کرده

----------


## iSalar

> بله
> ترکیبی هارو جدا کرده


خ ممنون ...
یعنی به نظر شما هم اینم بگیرم؟؟
الگو و خ سبز کافی نیس؟

----------


## Arman_b100

> خ ممنون ...
> یعنی به نظر شما هم اینم بگیرم؟؟
> الگو و خ سبز کافی نیس؟


به نظر من گاج مناسب ترینه تستای خیلی خوب متکی به متن کتاب
خیلی سبز که شوته
الگو از تستاش خوشم نمیاد...پخته نیستن

----------


## iSalar

> به نظر من گاج مناسب ترینه تستای خیلی خوب متکی به متن کتاب
> خیلی سبز که شوته
> الگو از تستاش خوشم نمیاد...پخته نیستن


بس مرسی دیگه کلی ...
ممنون
رو سایت دیدم اون عکس شیر داره روش خودسه؟

کلی مرسی دیگه بابت راهنماییا ... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Arman_b100

> بس مرسی دیگه کلی ...
> ممنون
> رو سایت دیدم اون عکس شیر داره روش خودسه؟
> 
> کلی مرسی دیگه بابت راهنماییا ...


خواهش
بله

----------


## amirrezabio

اینو هم دقت داشته باشید که کتاب گاج جامع هست و امکان داره عوض بشه!!! منم می خواستم بخرمش اما چون جامع بود نخریدم ! با پاسخ نامه می شه۶۰ تومن  اگه عوض بشه مجبوریم دوباره بخریم!

----------


## joozef

عوض نمیشه داداش منتهی گروه آموزشی ماز، داره یه کتاب جدید زیست برای گاج مینویسه که 15 اردیبهشت میاد و خیلی هم توپه...
در کل من هم تستای گاجو زدم و هم نشرالگو ...
گاج برداشته متن کتابو نقطه چین کرده فقط ولی نشر الگو تستاش، تستای آموزشی هست نه آزمودنی. یعنی بهت یاد میده چجوری کتاب رو بخونی و چجوری میشه از یه متن ظاهرا ساده کتاب چه نکاتی رو درآورد ...

----------


## JoKeR

این دکمه رو دیدی---->| َُِBَُِoَُِoَُِsَُِtَُِeَِr|<--- اینو میگما
روش کلیک کن ترازت به توان دو میرسه بعد درصدات هم رو 100% قفل میشن

عزیز جان مگه به غیر از تست زدنو خوندن راه دیگه ای هم واسه ارتقا تراز و درصد هست؟

----------


## MEHRD@D

> سلام
> یه مدت قبل مشکلی که داشتم عدم بیشرفت در تراز بود ... و تو این از شما درخواست کمک کردم و واقعا با توجه به راهنمایی دوستان تونستم تراز خودمو از 5500 برسونم به 6300 ...
> تــــــراز ثابت !!!نه بالا نه بایین !!!
> 
> فقط تنها درسی که توش بیشرفت نمیکنم زیسته یعنی بین 40 - 60 نوسان داره ... درحالی که مثلا هفته که 40 ساعت درس میخونم حداقل 8 ساعتش زیسته 
> 
> ممنون میشم بازم راهنماییم کنید که چیکار کنم مثل ترازم بالا بیاد !!
> مرسی
> فایل پیوست 23968


سلام
آزمون هارو ارزیابی کن، نه اینکه فقط بیای ببینی* چه سوالاتیُ* غلط زدی، بلکه بیای ببینی *چرا* غلط زدی! یعنی بعد از اینکه اومدی جواب سوالُ خوندی بیا با خودت فک کن اگه خونده بودی چرا نتونستی جواب بدی، بعد سعی کن مشکلاتتُ برطرف کنی اگه فک میکنی باز بی دقتی میکنی، از کارای اشتباهت لیست بگیر و قبل از تست زدن بهشون نگا کن!
*یکی از مهمترین کارا هم اینه که بیای جواب سوالاتُ از تو کتاب پیدا کنی، تا کم کم یاد بگیری چجوری از متن کتاب سوال میدن*
یه نکته دیگه اینکه موقع جواب دادن تو آزمون سوالُ با دقت بخونی، همون جوری که متن کتابُ موقع درس خوندن میخونی سوالارو هم با دقت بخون، چون صورت سوال خیلی مهمِ فهمیدش و اونو بفهمی گزینه ی جوابُ به سرعت پیدا میکنی
*بیشتر زیست بخون*

----------


## rezagmi

> با عرض ادب و احترام..منم نظر این بزرگوار رو که رو گاج تاکید کردند قبول دارم اما درمورد استارتر عزیزمون باید بگم که ۸ ساعت و درصد ۴۰-۶۰خیلی هم خوب و نرمال هستش که اگه ساعات مطالعه زیست رو بدون کاهش کیفیتش بالا ببرید هم افزایش درصد خواهید داشت و هم میرسید تستهای الگو رو کامل بزنید ضمنا زیست درسیه که هرروز باید خونده بشه ولو شده یه تایم کم امیدوارم توضیحاتم مفید باشه!


من چیکار کنم ترازم افزایش بیابه؟!
میانگین 65درصد هفته ای 5 تا 6 ساعت میخونم

----------


## JoKeR

به جان خودم دروغ نمیگم ولی بار اول که موضوع تایپیک رو خوندم فکر کردم نوشتی "بی****ش**رف" رفع ابهام کن عزیز جان خوبیت نداره...دختر اینجا رفت و آمد میکنه

----------


## Shirin.H

به نظرم برای سال اولت دیگه کتاب نگیر
همون الگو و خیلی سبز رو کامل تست هاش رو بزن
واسه سال بعد الگو و گاج خاکستری سال دو رو بگیر
گاج جامع رو تو پیش دانشگاهی بگیر
بعد یادت نره تابستون امسال قشنگ زیست 2 رو پیش خوانی کن خیلی مفیده من امتحانش کردم

----------


## Hellion

اول کتاب درسی رو بخون
بعد درسنامه خیلی سبز
بعد تست گاج جامع 
منم مثه تو سال دوم و بالای 80 می زنم همیشه 
موفق باشی

----------


## hassanhafezi

تست زیست رو ولش کن نه اینکه کامل بزنی 

من خودم اگه سه ساعت زیست بخونم 20 دقیقه تست هس 

متن کتاب رو کامل بررسی کن 

به عنوان مثال : "پروتئین های مکمل در سلول های پوششی کبد و روده ساخته میشن ..."

خب تو کبد چی داریم : اریتروپویتین و .... 

یا مثلا روده : پوششی استوانه ای ، موکوز داره : در نخستین خط دفاعی شرکت داره ، دیواره باکتری ها  
رو تخریب میکنه ، پتاسیم ترشح میکنه و .... 

بعد اینکه اینا رو قهمیدی کامل متن رو بخون اصل مطلب رو بگیر با این روش قطعا بالای 70 میزنی من از 

85 به پاییین نمیزنم

----------


## hassanhafezi

> من چیکار کنم ترازم افزایش بیابه؟!
> میانگین 65درصد هفته ای 5 تا 6 ساعت میخونم



5 6 ساعت چیزی نیس واسه زیست تو هفته برادر

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

ایشون کنکوری نیستن


عزیزم شما روزی 1/30 دقیقه زیست بخونی بسه

فقط سعی کن تو عید 2 بار (فقط زیست رو بقیه رو کاری ندارم) کل فصل های 1-8 رو بخونی (اگه سومی) و اگه دومی هم فصل های 1-6 رو بخون

مطمئن باش ضرر نمیکنی

فدات  :Yahoo (16):

----------

